# ACADEMY B2005 TRYOUTS!! TOTAL FUTBOL ACADEMY (DA) FULLY FUNDED



## ra2010 (May 22, 2018)

*2005 TRYOUT INFO: DA TEAM*

WE ARE LOOKING FOR EXTREMELY COMPETITIVE 2005 PLAYERS THAT DEMONSTRATE A HIGH LEVEL OF SOCCER UNDERSTANDING AS WELL AS TECHNICALLY SOUND AND WHO CAN COMMIT TO WEEKLY TRAINING A MINIMUM OF TWO TIMES PER WEEK.

TRYOUTS ARE SCHEDULED AS FOLLOWS:

*DAYS*: EMAIL FOR INFORMATION

*TIME*: EMAIL FOR INFORMATION

IF YOU FEEL YOUR SON HAS THE QUALITIES LISTED ABOVE, PLEASE CONTACT US FOR MORE INFORMATION AT: *ADMIN@TOTALFUTBOLACADEMY.COM*


----------



## justneededaname (May 22, 2018)

The "Development Academy clubs are required to train a minimum of four (4) days per week", but most clubs turn a blind eye to this and hope their best players show up at least a couple of days. TFA looks like they are the first to openly publicize that they aren't going to enforce this rule at all. TFA, welcome to the DA with more than just U12s. A word of advice, you might want to at least pretend you are going to follow the guidelines put forward by USSDA.


----------



## ra2010 (May 22, 2018)

Justneededaname thanks for your input. Tryouts will be only twice a week. ALL TFA PLAYERS that get selected to play on any of the TFA DA teams will practice 4 days a week from Monday thru Thursday. Any questions feel free to email *ADMIN@TOTALFUTBOLACADEMY.COM*


----------

